# Grappling for Complete Idiots!



## arnisador (Sep 22, 2005)

I suppose it had to happen:
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/1592573940

*Complete Idiot's Guide to Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu, Illustrated *by Carley Gracie and Ann Draper


----------



## KenpoEMT (Sep 22, 2005)

hehehe...

Pretty soon there will be a book entitled _Idiocy for Complete Idiots_.

Honestly, who buys this stuff???


----------



## arnisador (Sep 22, 2005)

Obviously, lots of people...these books are everywhere!

I bet this one will sell well, like all BJJ books seem to do.


----------



## tradrockrat (Sep 22, 2005)

Oh...

I thought somebody had written an unofficial biography on me...


----------



## zaire (Jun 6, 2007)

there's no book at all, hoe to get the book


----------



## Marvin (Jun 6, 2007)

I don't think it got published


----------

